# FA/FFA Who was Your First Plus-Sized Crush?



## Clonenumber47

_Title says it all, but here it is again;
_
*Who was your very first Plus-Sized Crush?
*
For me it was no one I knew personally, but someone I grew up watching. 
Lori Beth Denberg : Most of you will probably remember her from _"All That"_, a variety show on Nickelodeon. I watched that show religiously.

Or you may remember her from a cameo appearance in _"Dodgeball"_ toward the beginning of the movie, she is the plus sized cheerleader. 

View attachment justin_long13.jpg


----------



## Tad

I guess it depends on where you draw the line for 'plus-sized.' I'd say my first was the chubbiest girl in my grade six class, but while she was much softer than the other girls I'm sure she was not literally in the plus sizes range.


----------



## LoveBHMS

I can't remember any one individual. I do remember all through high school and college constantly saying how much i loved the 'big dumb jock' type which translated into big beefy linebackers and offensive tackles on the HS and College football teams. I never thought about the fact that the "jocks" I liked all looked a certain way and the lacrosse, soccer, tennis, basketball, and baseball players did nothing for me. Heh.

I do recall a girlfriend and I talking about a body type we deemed the "Senior Spring" body. That referred to the football players who were seniors and still hung out and partied (and ate) with the other ball players who were in training camp for the following year. So the younger guys were eating a ton but going to camp, and the Seniors were eating right along with them and NOT going to camp so the results were obvious. And these were guys accustomed to eating massive amounts of 'training table' food (steak, shrimp, etc.) throughout HS and College.

Celebrity crushes are easy. Chris Farley who will always hold a place in my heart, and Vinnie D'Onofrio. Especially the most recent season of Law and Order: CI. Although at least two other straight female Dimmers have told me Vinnie is "theirs" so I have competition should he ever start posting on Dims.


----------



## indy500tchr

LoveBHMS said:


> Celebrity crushes are easy. Chris Farley who will always hold a place in my heart, and Vinnie D'Onofrio. Especially the most recent season of Law and Order: CI. Although at least two other straight female Dimmers have told me Vinnie is "theirs" so I have competition should he ever start posting on Dims.



He's been on my list for years. :wubu: My fave movie of his was Good Luck where he played an ex-pro football player that was stricken blind.


----------



## LoveBHMS

DAMMIT.

THREE straight female Dimmers.

If he ever discovers this place it's everyone for herself. He's a dream.

Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Qit el-Remel

It was either an o-tackle on the varsity football team when I was in high school, or Abraham Benrubi in his prime.


----------



## Weirdo890

I think mine was Anna Nicole Smith. I don't recall anyone before that.


----------



## Webmaster

The various fat ladies in Federico Fellini's movies.


----------



## bmann0413

Clonenumber47 said:


> _Title says it all, but here it is again;
> _
> *Who was your very first Plus-Sized Crush?
> *
> For me it was no one I knew personally, but someone I grew up watching.
> Lori Beth Denberg : Most of you will probably remember her from _"All That"_, a variety show on Nickelodeon. I watched that show religiously.
> 
> Or you may remember her from a cameo appearance in _"Dodgeball"_ toward the beginning of the movie, she is the plus sized cheerleader.



She was my first one too. Man, she was so great. Whatever happened to her?


----------



## furious styles

bmann0413 said:


> She was my first one too. Man, she was so great. Whatever happened to her?



yeah i got ganked too. lbd and chris farley are ruling this thread.



Webmaster said:


> The various fat ladies in Federico Fellini's movies.



saraghina! the rhumba!


----------



## fasub

Miss Townley, my freshman English teacher. 

If it were today, and she were inclined to display herself in this forum, there would be droves of howling, drooling FA's begging for her attention. I have no idea how I passed that class, for the entire year for me was spent waiting for her to stand up...and..._turn around!!!_

In the summer months, this torture was multiplied ten-fold. 

But if I really want to be honest with myself, it started much earlier, with the devastating Miss Rogers in the third grade...sigh :bow:


----------



## wrench13

Debra DeSim****** in 8th grade, she was in the other 8th grade class , so I only hung with her at lunch time - a true SSBBW at 13! Put me firmly on the track I been on since then. Thanks, Debra, if your reading this.


----------



## Frankhw

Nell Carter was my first bbw crush. I liked the strength of her characters.


----------



## Melian

Honestly....the first fat celebrity crush I can remember was Meatloaf in the Rocky Horror Picture Show. I lived vicariously through Columbia when she jumped him :blush:


----------



## exile in thighville

anna nicole smith in guess jeans ads but i didn't comprehend it as fat at first - i just cut them out of entertainment weeklys and studied them trying to figure out how her cleavage was possible


----------



## James

Celebrity-wise, I think it might have been Ricki Lake in Hairspray?


----------



## 99Haints

Webmaster said:


> The various fat ladies in Federico Fellini's movies.



Oh yes!:wubu:


----------



## Wild Zero

When I was in middle school it seemed every damn comedy show on Univision had a smoking hot bbw cast member.

4pm just in from school, turn on the tv to hear

"W-U-N-I *WOO*-ster Boss-tone"

HELL YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## calauria

My first plus sized crush was with a coworker. She looked like a plus size Michelle Pfieffer. Everyone at work called her Michelle Pfieffer. She was so hot and we became friends.:wubu: But we lost contact when I changed jobs.


----------



## Happy FA

Webmaster said:


> The various fat ladies in Federico Fellini's movies.



For me it was the cigarette gal in Fellini's Amarcord


----------



## KHayes666

The first plus sized girl I ever liked was this chubby gothic girl my junior year of high school....everyone knows the story.

Celeb wise....Anna Nicole, Dawn French (the x-mas episode of Vicar of Dibley is a feeders dream), Nurse Kellye from M*A*S*H* and Heather Boyle (yes I consider her a celeb lol).


----------



## disconnectedsmile

KHayes666 said:


> ...Heather Boyle (yes I consider her a celeb lol).



she was actually my first fat crush.
i remember years ago, when i was young, seeing her on some talk show (i wanna say Maury) and the show's topic was Opposites Attract.
at the time, it blew my head off. i was amazed to learn that there were other men in the world who preferred fat women.
her name stuck with me.

a few more years later, i discovered the internet. i googled her name.
from there, i learned the term BBW. from there, i learned the term FA. from there, i learned of a whole community of people just like me.

Heather changed my life.
i've said that before on this forum, i'm sure, but i can't say it enough:
Heather, if you're reading this, thank you. :bow:


----------



## KHayes666

disconnectedsmile said:


> she was actually my first fat crush.
> i remember years ago, when i was young, seeing her on some talk show (i wanna say Maury) and the show's topic was Opposites Attract.
> at the time, it blew my head off. i was amazed to learn that there were other men in the world who preferred fat women.
> her name stuck with me.
> 
> a few more years later, i discovered the internet. i googled her name.
> from there, i learned the term BBW. from there, i learned the term FA. from there, i learned of a whole community of people just like me.
> 
> Heather changed my life.
> i've said that before on this forum, i'm sure, but i can't say it enough:
> Heather, if you're reading this, thank you. :bow:



In terms of the top 5 people who changed my life for the better, Heather is definitely there. 

Done sooooo much for me over the years.


----------



## kittencat

mine was Dan Akroyd he had some awesome hair ... not sure if it is as awesome these days<3


----------



## Littleghost

There was a girl I was friends with in 2nd grade gifted class who (hope against hope!) moved to my school in 3rd grade, and then I moved to her _old_ school in 4th grade. She eventually moved into my school again in junior high.


----------



## escapist

Weirdo890 said:


> I think mine was Anna Nicole Smith. I don't recall anyone before that.



Man, I had a thing for her too until I met her in Vegas during a movie shoot, and she stiffed the servers 3 days in a row on a 20-30 person table! That was really only part of it. I think what really got to me was the attitude and personality.

I hate it when reality utterly destroy's my fantasy!



Side note: Coolest person I got to meet and chat with in real life was Cuba Gooding Jr. He was just as cool as you might expect him to be. Just a nice guy.


Oh wait, my first FA Crush...ummm these 2 girls I went school with, and later dated. I became well known as a "chubby chaser" after that. I was and still am stuck on short Thick girls. 5' - 5'6" = Perfect


----------



## Weirdo890

escapist said:


> Man, I had a thing for her too until I met her in Vegas during a movie shoot, and she stiffed the servers 3 days in a row on a 20-30 person table! That was really only part of it. I think what really got to me was the attitude and personality.
> 
> I hate it when reality utterly destroy's my fantasy!



I know. It sucks, but I still thought she was incredibly beautiful. I'm sure I would have been annoyed with her within 5 minutes of meeting her, and in 10 minutes would have hated her guts. Oh well, I still have my fantasies.


----------



## escapist

Weirdo890 said:


> I know. It sucks, but I still thought she was incredibly beautiful. I'm sure I would have been annoyed with her within 5 minutes of meeting her, and in 10 minutes would have hated her guts. Oh well, I still have my fantasies.



lol yep, now just imagine dealing with her for a 3 days in a row lol. Yeah you still want to hit it, its just a question of can you survive the aftermath lol.


----------



## rabbitislove

Al. Freaking. Borland :wubu: 

View attachment richard.jpg


----------



## StaySafeTonight

I would probably say Ricki Lake in the original Hairspray was one of the most adorable things I've ever seen on film. I think my first may have been her or Gwyneth Paltrow's bigger body doubles in Shallow Hal. That movie affirmed my love for big women to my 13 year old mind.


----------



## Gspoon

I guess that would be my first BBW Girlfriend. We dated for 3 years.


----------



## BubbleButtBoy

Chloe Agnew, the soprano from _Celtic Women_. However attractive curves may be, a beautiful voice is my biggest vice.


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer

Linda Ellerbee :bow:


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer

Just kidding, but the fat girl from All That, who always played really mean principals and Mrs. Trunchbull types. It was more of a personality crush like "oh wow fat girls can be outgoing and funny too!" than it was about looks. I didn't find another fat girl hot (outside of the mirror) until seeing Nikki Blonsky in Hairspray. Now she's all about losing weight and the red carpet and hosting that horrible Dancing With the Fat Stars or whatever so F her. Beth Ditto is my new and everlasting fat lady love.


----------



## CherryRVA

John Popper of Blues Traveler....before the WLS of course.

I even have two of his harmonicas that I caught at shows.


----------



## snuggletiger

a girl in my 1st grade class named Shannon who is now married with 3 kids.


----------



## Tau

CupcakeWhisperer said:


> Just kidding, but the fat girl from All That, who always played really mean principals and Mrs. Trunchbull types. It was more of a personality crush like "oh wow fat girls can be outgoing and funny too!" than it was about looks. I didn't find another fat girl hot (outside of the mirror) until seeing Nikki Blonsky in Hairspray. Now she's all about losing weight and the red carpet and hosting that horrible Dancing With the Fat Stars or whatever so F her. Beth Ditto is my new and everlasting fat lady love.



What's this i hear about Nikki Blonsky??


----------



## bmann0413

Tau said:


> What's this i hear about Nikki Blonsky??



I know!! This is the first I heard of it too! WHAT THE HELL?!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Hmmm.. Man that's tough.
I think I sort of concur with CupcakeWhisperer with Lori Beth. It wasn't so much sexual as it was I thought she was funny and kinda cute.

I think the true true one was a girl I knew in 7th grade named Jackie. She wasn't really that big, but a fairly thick hourglass shaped girl.


----------



## Jigen

In general, my first "plus size crush" was Sophie Dahl when she was still womanly. I've never been lucky when it comes to love...


----------



## wrestlingguy

First year of high school. The girl's name was Claire. She wasn't a big girl, maybe 200 pounds, tops. She was beautiful, and I probably stared at her for weeks until believe it or not, she actually asked ME out! We went to a bunch of dances together for the entire freshman year, and almost always I would walk her back home, and we'd stop at White Castle for some sliders.

She died several years ago. When I heard the news, I cried a little bit because of what she represented to me.

The second plus sized crush, which also became a reality, was an upper classman who I dated in junior year. Her name was Kathy Morris, and she sang in my band for a while. Again, not a big girl, maybe 190-200 lbs, tops We got close, really close, and I wasn't mature enough to be in that relationship. She knew that, and let me off the hook pretty easily. 

After she graduated, she went to Manhattan School of Music. She gained some noteriety as an opera singer, although she could sing many styles of music. She suffered a brain siezure right before she was to appear onstage in 1976, and almost died. Here's a link to a story about her:
http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20075599,00.html

Her story was so moving, that it was made into both a book and TV movie called "Siezure- The Story Of Kathy Morris". 
http://www.fandango.com/seizure:thestoryofkathymorris_v43632/summary

I tried to reach out to her on several occasions before I moved from North Jersey, but didn't get a reply. Again, some time years later, I got the news that Kathy had passed, and again, cried as one of my earliest crushes was not only no longer with me, but that I never got to apologize for being so immature.


----------



## msbard90

Sounds bizarre. But... first grade. Her name was Ashley and I was so infatuated with her. In first grade she was 96 lbs. I wanted to be big like her, so I did everything I could to become her bestest best friend. She lost a lot of weight since  but that was my first big girl crush lol


----------



## balletguy

I would say it was one of my first girl friends in grade school. she was very chubby but looked so cute in her school uniform.


----------



## StarWitness

CherryRVA said:


> John Popper of Blues Traveler....before the WLS of course.



:bounce: ME TOO!

The first concert I ever went to was Dave Matthews (shut up, I was 12), and John Popper was a surprise guest... I could have died from happiness. That's so awesome about the harmonicas, by the by. 

As far as real life, the first one I can remember-- okay, this is really lame.

The manager of the place where my 4-H group held meetings. His name was Mark, and he was tall (at least, from a kid's perspective) and broad shouldered and had dark hair and a nice voice and looked like he would be very, very cuddly.


----------



## dedhart

A girl in my 7th grade class named Shelly Ehrman, she was chubby & absolutely adorable. I think the first time I saw her was when I realized fat is not synonymous with ugly. Throughout highschool she grew wider and even more adorable still.


----------



## Micara

Chunk from The Goonies. I couldn't resist the "Truffle Shuffle"!


----------



## NYC_FFA

Oliver Platt, and I'm a complete loser because I knew he was going to be at this gala tonight, and I was too nervous to go and try to get his autograph.


----------



## Kinnaird

Now I think about it

It was probably Belinda Carlisle...


----------



## Kinnaird

Actually I remembered her name

It was MaryAnne Di Francesco...a player on the Australian womens basketball team at one of the Olympic games.

She had the most amazingly beautiful eyes.

She was bigger than the one the commentators said was a model, and I know that I sort of sat there going, model huh...she's...not that great!

So that was that!


----------



## Nutty

NYC_FFA said:


> Oliver Platt, and I'm a complete loser because I knew he was going to be at this gala tonight, and I was too nervous to go and try to get his autograph.



He was funny in Ice Harvest.


----------



## Nutty

rabbitislove said:


> Al. Freaking. Borland :wubu:



Of all the people, its the guy from home improvement!?!?!?


----------



## largebob280

When I started junior high school, there was a lovely round blond girl in my class that had gone to a different elementary school than I. I got a daily dose of her beauty, as we were in the same home room. She was very curvy for a twelve year old, and was quite popular at the time. She was elected to the school's cheerleading squad the next year, and made quite a contrast to the other girls, as she outweighed any of the rest of them by a good thirty pounds. I was not popular, and was afraid to even approach her.

She continued to gain weight steadily through high school, and her popularity faded as she grew larger. She was probably about 200 pounds by the time we graduated, and I thought she was more beautiful than ever. I was still too much in awe of her to ask her out, though.

I have gone back to high school reunions, hoping to see her again, but she never attends, even though I know she still lives in the area. I think she is now very large, and probably embarrassed about her size. None of the people who still know her will say much about her at the reunions.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

My 7th grade social studies teacher, Mr.Jacobs. He resemebled John Goodman from Roseanne. He was such a nice man and that was also another reason why I crushed on him hard:wubu:


----------



## CPProp

One of my younger sisters friends mother - she was superb but at 11 I did not know why, all I knew was that I always hoped my sister would be late coming home so that I could be despatched to fetcher her home with the opportunity to see this stunning big woman. Infact (and don't mock me for this} she was my first wet dream :blush:. I never become an FA I was born one.


----------



## Mysti Mountains

Dan Schneider when he played Dennis on Head of the Class...I went to a taping of the show with my drama class and actually met him...To me, he was THE SEXIEST guy in the class!!!!


----------



## Maeora

I know he's not huge (but huge isn't my thing) - it'd have to be Seth Rogen
Had a crush on him ever since I saw 40y old virgin, then bought a couple more of his films. He's adorable in Knocked Up &#9829;


----------



## JenFromOC

Mmmm, Dennis, the fattest boy in school. He was in my 4th grade class. I remember how much he would eat at lunchtime, and I was so fascinated by how fat he was...loved it!! We didn't get together until sophomore year in high school. He was bigger than ever...I used to go to his house for dinner and then we'd go make out in his bedroom. I saw him again years ago...still big, still sexy.


----------



## Surlysomething

John Goodman. I loved him in Roseanne. :wubu:


----------



## NYC_FFA

Anybody see _Please Give_? OMG, there is a scene in that movie involving Oliver Platt with Amanda Peet in a massage chair. Maybe not morally right since his character is married to someone else in the film, but hot nonetheless. :blush:


----------



## olly5764

My first plus sized crush was a girl in our class at high school. She was about 250 pounds when we were aged 11, we went out 5 years later, by which time she was just short of 400, but since we left school, she has slimmed down a lot. I still see her occasionally, but you would barely recognise her


----------



## kristineirl

In the fifth grade I had the biggest crush on a chubby boy who used to get picked on a lot. When he would alienate himself from everyone during recess, I used to sit on the grass and play pogs. He was such a sweetheart.


----------



## Tad

Don't you ever wonder what happened to those early crushes? I know that I do.

I just thought of another sort-of-crush, of the pre-adolescent sort. When I was eight-nine, the leader of my Cub Pack (one younger age group than boy scouts) was a SSBBW. She was the fattest person I'd met at that point, and I was kind of fascinated with her. I remember one time I was trying to get her attention, and tried to tap her on the shoulder, but being shorter it was more like her upper arm....and rather than 'tapping' my finger just sunk into the softness of her arm. I can clearly recall being just gob-smacked, never having encountered that sort of softness on someone before.


----------



## Nutty

Tad said:


> Don't you ever wonder what happened to those early crushes? I know that I do.
> 
> I just thought of another sort-of-crush, of the pre-adolescent sort. When I was eight-nine, the leader of my Cub Pack (one younger age group than boy scouts) was a SSBBW. She was the fattest person I'd met at that point, and I was kind of fascinated with her. I remember one time I was trying to get her attention, and tried to tap her on the shoulder, but being shorter it was more like her upper arm....and rather than 'tapping' my finger just sunk into the softness of her arm. I can clearly recall being just gob-smacked, never having encountered that sort of softness on someone before.



Truly interesting :bow:


----------



## KittyKitten

Surlysomething said:


> John Goodman. I loved him in Roseanne. :wubu:



Get out of my head! He is a good looking man!


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> Get out of my head! He is a good looking man!


Yum..also...The guy who plays Ernie in George Lopez. Oliver Platt. Kevin Smith. 
But my first BHM crush will always be......John Belushi. Genius.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Initials T. R., played the trombone..... swoon...


----------



## MaxArden

Bear with me, 'cause this takes explanation...Let us travel back in time to the early 70's. I'm 12 -13. After having an unrequited crush on a neighbour's chubby daughter, I developed absolute lust for a woman who did an exercise show. I know what you're thinking and you're wrong. The show was called "The Losers" and featured a 200 something pound hostess named Monica Parker. She would talk about size issues (kinda revolutionary for the time) and then she would do low impact exercises in a variety of brightly colored leotards. I think Monica Parker pretty much initiated my puberty. And she was blonde, and beautiful and she kinda looked like a fat Elizabeth Montgomery ,who I already had a thing for.
She recently returned to Toronto, doing a one woman show called "Sex, Pies, and Little White Lies" and I think she still looks great 

View attachment 998APM_Monica_Parker_001.jpg


View attachment int-MonicaParker.jpg


View attachment legsupcolor02.jpg


----------



## freakyfred

Liza Tarbuck!

Although when I was a wee lad, it was awkward when a sibling discovered episodes of Linda Green I "accidently" recorded on the tape we used for recording Pokemon. eep.


----------



## balletguy

MaxArden said:


> Bear with me, 'cause this takes explanation...Let us travel back in time to the early 70's. I'm 12 -13. After having an unrequited crush on a neighbour's chubby daughter, I developed absolute lust for a woman who did an exercise show. I know what you're thinking and you're wrong. The show was called "The Losers" and featured a 200 something pound hostess named Monica Parker. She would talk about size issues (kinda revolutionary for the time) and then she would do low impact exercises in a variety of brightly colored leotards. I think Monica Parker pretty much initiated my puberty. And she was blonde, and beautiful and she kinda looked like a fat Elizabeth Montgomery ,who I already had a thing for.
> She recently returned to Toronto, doing a one woman show called "Sex, Pies, and Little White Lies" and I think she still looks great



Liz Montgomery!!! wow thanks for posting this


----------



## Wild Zero

Wild Zero said:


> When I was in middle school it seemed every damn comedy show on Univision had a smoking hot bbw cast member.
> 
> 4pm just in from school, turn on the tv to hear
> 
> "W-U-N-I *WOO*-ster Boss-tone"
> 
> HELL YESSSSSSSSS



Addendum: _Tardes con July_ was the show that featured a bbw cast member with a propensity for wearing tight white pants that left little to the imagination. A revelation for a budding FA.


----------



## escapist

CherryRVA said:


> John Popper of Blues Traveler....before the WLS of course.
> 
> I even have two of his harmonicas that I caught at shows.



Holy crap I can't tell you how many times I've been told I look like him. I don't think its true, but I've been told that.

In school everybody called me Kubiac from Parker Lewis can't loose.






Huh ok, yeah I totally see it now. I always hated feeling like the Giant Freak in school. So I wasn't in love with them saying it....buuttttt yeah I can totally see why they said it.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Well the one I could remember was hmm maybe 4th or 5th grade I think and my best friend was a guy. He was also hehe hefty and oh my gosh did I have a crush on him we did everything together and just were great friendss, but then I moved away and never saw each other again. I will never forget Juan hehe I will forever remember.:blush::happy: My first crush.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

There was this girl that I've seen in high school that was short and has the biggest and roundest belly I've ever seen for a girl her size. I've had her in some of my classes and I would glimpse over quickly from time to time. She wasn't really fat, just overly chubby I want to say. All the fat went to her gut pretty much. 

Although my favorite of all was Clover from the cartoon Totally Spies when she was fattened up in the Passion Patties episode.


----------



## xysoseriousx

One time I was on the internet 5 years ago, and I found out about BBW's by accident.


----------



## Adrian

Growing I had bunches of little crushed on BBLGs (Big Beautiful Little Girls) but, it wasn't until I was seventeen that I totally feel 'head over heels' in love with Noel Harris. She was and still is -a gorgeous (extremely shapely) mid-size BBW with a very pretty face and, pleasant voice! After about seven months we dated we went our separate ways but, I could never forget her. She and I married other people, had families, live on opposite sides of the country but, the friendship we developed over the seven months of 1962 has never waned over the forty-nine years we have known each other. We still communicate via E-mail several times per week.


----------



## J34

Well besides my 4th grade teacher Ms. Meyers who was soo nice to me. One of the main reasons why I am attracted to BBW's. 

There was a girl in my HS Spanish class, I had class with her for like 4yrs. She was around 190-230 at her heaviest. She had such an exaggerated pear shape, it made it hard for me not to look. She was such a sweetheart, unfortunately she had a boyfriend. Last I heard she had shed some weight, dunno how much. It had to be pressure from her mother if I remember correctly


----------



## The Orange Mage

My first was probably very very young, when I was totally enamored with one of my babysitters when I was under the age of 7. She was a VERY pretty, pale-skinned, light-brown-haired girl who was probably just out of high school and very curvy...no clue on weight and time may have warped my memories but I'll throw out a guess that she was a size 26 or 28.

From there, though, I was stuck in a private school until 8th grade where the heaviest girl in the school was no more than 170 lbs. probably. I did go to another private school's 8th grade dance once and encountered a very very big girl but she totally wasn't my type. (Remember "It's Pat!"?)

Public high school didn't have many big girls either. There was a trashy redhead two years up from me (not my type), and a very short cutie who was three years ahead and thus out of my league, and an INSANELY adorable short pear girl (5' 0", probably size 26 or 28 again) who I sadly found out hates her body harder than I have ever thought it was possible.


----------



## KittyKitten

My first BHM crush was this boy from Ecuador. He was cute, tall, and plump.


----------



## Heyyou

jackee from 227 thick as a brick!


----------



## Myn

I wanted John Goodman's character to ditch Roseanne and come away with me. I might've given him back eventually. If I had to.

In terms of women, I thought Delta Burke was the only reason to watch Designing Women. I couldn't understand why they kept calling her soooo fat when she just looked perfect to me.


----------



## KittyKitten

Sigh, didn't we all want Dan from Roseanne! LOL


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> Sigh, didn't we all want Dan from Roseanne! LOL


Yes YES a thousand times, yes!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

My first plus sized crush will remain safely anonymous. My first BBW crush was Rikki Lake. The second one was a former grad school professor. And let's not forget Camryn Manheim! OMG, she was sooooo hot. It would be nice to marry her!


----------



## NurseVicki

Clonenumber47 said:


> _Title says it all, but here it is again;
> _
> *Who was your very first Plus-Sized Crush?
> *
> For me it was no one I knew personally, but someone I grew up watching.
> Lori Beth Denberg : Most of you will probably remember her from _"All That"_, a variety show on Nickelodeon. I watched that show religiously.
> 
> Or you may remember her from a cameo appearance in _"Dodgeball"_ toward the beginning of the movie, she is the plus sized cheerleader.


 For me it was Hoss Cartwright of Bonaparte Oh how i loved him so in jr and high school , His daddy wasnt bad either sigh better then my loud drunk Dad Guess I got my older amn thing from that and husky man thing LOL I also had a crush on a foot ball player named George who didn't know his admirer was alive even Haha He wasnt as good looking as Hoss but he was a big guy!


----------



## dblbellybhm

My first crush was an aunt who was very fat. There are some family photos of me attempting to hug her around her belly. I had a big grin on my face! I was about eight. In high school I had a super crush on the biggest girl in the school. She was a super pear shaped beauty who could no longer fit in the auditorium seats. She had a beautiful smile and sunny disposition.


----------



## Dersan

Hmmmm hard to say.... there were many. My first "Girlfriend" was in 4th grade, her name was Rachel, and it wasn't really a crush, but I liked the idea of having a chubby girlfriend, and I still do up to date. Hehe.


----------



## lust4bbbws

Clonenumber47 said:


> _Title says it all, but here it is again;
> _
> *Who was your very first Plus-Sized Crush?
> *
> For me it was no one I knew personally, but someone I grew up watching.
> Lori Beth Denberg : Most of you will probably remember her from _"All That"_, a variety show on Nickelodeon. I watched that show religiously.
> 
> Or you may remember her from a cameo appearance in _"Dodgeball"_ toward the beginning of the movie, she is the plus sized cheerleader.



*Old reruns of The Steve Harvey Show....you can see her.*


----------



## nykspree8

My first crush was in 6th grade, her name was Corrin Carberry (or something like that), wow, can't believe I still know her name....guess you will always remember your first crush's name. Celebrity wise, probably Lori Beth Denberg, and model wise BigCutie Melonie back when BigCuties was relatively new to the scene


----------



## Rosi

How flattering!! I think that was about 10 years ago, there were only a few of us back then. Look how much we have 'grown' lol... 

Thanks for putting a smile on my face today!!! :kiss2:




nykspree8 said:


> My first crush was in 6th grade, her name was Corrin Carberry (or something like that), wow, can't believe I still know her name....guess you will always remember your first crush's name. Celebrity wise, probably Lori Beth Denberg, and model wise BigCutie Melonie back when BigCuties was relatively new to the scene


----------



## thirtiesgirl

CupcakeWhisperer said:


> I didn't find another fat girl hot (outside of the mirror) until seeing Nikki Blonsky in Hairspray. Now she's all about losing weight and the red carpet and hosting that horrible Dancing With the Fat Stars or whatever so F her. Beth Ditto is my new and everlasting fat lady love.





Tau said:


> What's this i hear about Nikki Blonsky??





bmann0413 said:


> I know!! This is the first I heard of it too! WHAT THE HELL?!



CupcakeWhisperer, you're actually thinking of Marissa Jaret Winokur, who played the role of Tracy Turnblad in Hairspray on Broadway. She's the one who hosted Dancing With the Stars, not Nikki Blonsky. Blonsky was Tracy Turnblad in the remake of the Hairspray movie, and is currently starring on Huge. She's never hosted Dancing With the Stars.

Here's Blonsky, looking hotter than hott at the Teen Choice awards:







Here's Jaret Winokur on Dancing With the Stars:






I know they're both short, fat brunette women who played the same role (albeit in different mediums), but they're two separate women.


----------



## watts63

In the 2nd grade, her name was Virginia & she would always flirt with me & my classmate Raymond. We battled (it was always in a sports competition) for her heart for a whole year & somehow, someway, I beat him in a showdown race which meant that I could confess to Virginia & he would back off...but when the 3rd grade came around, Virginia moved away. I cried for days thinking about I never got the chance to tell her how I feel or even say goodbye :goodbye:. I haven't seen her since.


----------



## kittenofMerlin

I think I always was eying the bigger boys in class, but my first real crush was on a colleague. Gods that man is handsome x.X


----------



## KHayes666

watts63 said:


> In the 2nd grade, her name was Virginia & she would always flirt with me & my classmate Raymond. We battled (it was always in a sports competition) for her heart for a whole year & somehow, someway, I beat him in a showdown race which meant that I could confess to Virginia & he would back off...but when the 3rd grade came around, Virginia moved away. I cried for days thinking about I never got the chance to tell her how I feel or even say goodbye :goodbye:. I haven't seen her since.



I thought I developed young having crushes at aged 10, but you having crushes at age 7 beat me to it. Wonder how your friend felt lol


----------



## watts63

KHayes666 said:


> I thought I developed young having crushes at aged 10, but you having crushes at age 7 beat me to it. Wonder how your friend felt lol



Actually, Raymond moved away too & for a while I thought he broke the deal, confess to her & ran away to elope. That sneaky bastard lol.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

I had thing for Ricki Lake and Kim Coles.. This is reason why I love bbws today...


----------



## blackcaesarbhm

Kathy Nijamy from sister act...


----------



## ZainTheInsane

My first plus-sized crush was this girl in my pre-calc class. She was a gorgeous red-head with a deep sultry voice. She was pale skinned, rather plain looking, but I sat behind her, and man were her clothes tight.

I don't remember most of pre-calc because 80% of the time I was starring at her ass crack as her ass bulged out the top of her jeans. And her shirts always managed to ride up on her pot-belly. Unfortunately she was a senior, and I a junior...and her boyfriend was a lineman on the football team at my school, so she was off limits. 

But man, did I ever have a crush on her!


----------



## swarbs

my year 8 social science teacher. she had nice big cans which initially reeled me in but then I started fapping over her tummy and legs. And then I knew...


----------



## BigCutieMeg

I have always had a huge girl crush on destinybbw and plump princess since back when I first got into the bbw community on myspace about 5 years ago :blush:


----------



## paperman921

Junior High, the most gorgeous girl was giving us a tour of the new school. She had the most beautiful round soft belly and face


----------



## Johannes

My first crush of a kind was a frind of the family. She was quite big, probably 300 lbs. with big boobs. When I was 5 or 6 i liked to climb on her.

My first sexual encounter was a girl in my class who lived across the road.. She came into puberty quite early and put on a lot of weight. When we started in 7:th grade she weighed over 225 lbs. She was more plump than fat and was very strong. She played volleyball but her boobs were to big for her to be really good. She was a girl scout leader, but was several times disciplined for drinking too much.

I so much admired her. As she gained weight all her clothes were always a little so small for her. I used to watch her from my window being dropped of by older guys in cars. Sometimes they had to lead her up the garden path.

In 8:th grade I met her at a party. She had consumed 6 Dry Martinis and was alone. We found a spot to be alone and I managed to undress her. At last I could kiss her had feel all the fat rolls. Unfortunately I had no condom and I dared not to do it without one. After ½ hour or so her older boyfriend found us.....Well... 

We remained friends but I never got her to bed. She later met an actor and married.


----------



## Duniwin

I'm going to have to echo the Original Poster and several others and say Lori Beth Denberg.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

well if I wasn't straight I suspect it would be either Fozzie Bear or James Cordon.... 

View attachment muppet.jpg


----------



## owengerrard

Mine was Nancy Goddess. Followed a few months later by a girl (who i wont name as she might read these boards) who i met at college. She weighed 350Lbs then, we dated for about 2 years. In that time she gained another 50lbs. I still see her about now and again and she is def bigger. The only thing is that she is now happily married. Guess i missed my chance


----------



## Stonernerd

kinda new here, i had to throw in 
Wendie Jo Sperber as always being a model for me since i was very young. 
Bosom buddies  was playing on TV.





Then i saw her on Back to the future .
she has been my idol woman ever since.
____________________________________________________________________
*did anyone here think rosie oddonel was hot in the flistones movie ?*
*be honest*


----------



## zududess

This girl in my class, who was also my first crush, let alone first plus-sized crush. She was always a bigger girl, and while we never talked she was in my class from my first days at school to near the end. 

At first she just had quite a large belly, but passing year 7-8 she had grown large hips, butt and thighs, also. When walking behind her you could easily see that her butt was almost 4-5 times the size of any other girls, and when she sat down while most people could almost fit 2 sets of their legs on our school chairs her thighs spread all over the chair and about one third of them spilled over... It was amazing to see.

Over the 10 years I knew her over school we must have talked 3 times in total, and the conversations lasted 1 minute tops. I never really got to know her properly, although one time in year 4 when I was getting rather angry and about to attack some boys (can't remember what they were doing but it could have been bullying one of my friends) She was behind me and basically held me back, which almost turned out to be a behind hug. For the 5 seconds I was enjoying it as a hug from those beautiful soft arms but also trying to look like I was struggling to make sure the bullies wern't gonna pick up on it... Or her, for that matter.

I was always the most unnatractive boy at school though so I was never gonna have any chance with her. I still know her over Facebook, however I am in a happy relationship now so have no regrets (although my girlfriend has always been less than half the size of her... :/)


----------



## KHayes666

zududess said:


> This girl in my class, who was also my first crush, let alone first plus-sized crush. She was always a bigger girl, and while we never talked she was in my class from my first days at school to near the end.
> 
> At first she just had quite a large belly, but passing year 7-8 she had grown large hips, butt and thighs, also. When walking behind her you could easily see that her butt was almost 4-5 times the size of any other girls, and when she sat down while most people could almost fit 2 sets of their legs on our school chairs her thighs spread all over the chair and about one third of them spilled over... It was amazing to see.
> 
> Over the 10 years I knew her over school we must have talked 3 times in total, and the conversations lasted 1 minute tops. I never really got to know her properly, although one time in year 4 when I was getting rather angry and about to attack some boys (can't remember what they were doing but it could have been bullying one of my friends) She was behind me and basically held me back, which almost turned out to be a behind hug. For the 5 seconds I was enjoying it as a hug from those beautiful soft arms but also trying to look like I was struggling to make sure the bullies wern't gonna pick up on it... Or her, for that matter.
> 
> *I was always the most unnatractive boy at school though so I was never gonna have any chance with her*. I still know her over Facebook, however I am in a happy relationship now so have no regrets (although my girlfriend has always been less than half the size of her... :/)



I know its too late now but you should have asked her out anyway. Girls love being told they're beautiful and maybe she would have appreciated you saying it.

Never say you didn't have a chance unless you try.


----------



## coriander

Hmm. I think it was this guy that I saw around/was in some of my classes in my first year of college. He was a pretty cute brunette guy (it's ALWAYS the brunettes for me, I have no idea why) who wore cool t-shirts all the time. I still remember this one I saw him wearing...I think it said something like "I'm not antisocial, I'm just shy (You can talk to me)". And it was like, oh shit, he would probably talk to me, if I talked to him! But I had terrible self-esteem so I never did. :doh:

It probably would have done me a WORLD of good if I had gotten the ball rolling, for several reasons.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Rosemary from Shallow Hall and Roseanne.seriously they were hot,and still are.:bow::happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

CastingPearls said:


> Yum..also...The guy who plays Ernie in George Lopez. Oliver Platt. Kevin Smith.
> But my first BHM crush will always be......John Belushi. Genius.


I forgot one from when I was very young--Sebastian Cabot from Family Affair.


----------



## BlueBurning

Used to watch All That so like many others Lori Beth Denberg was my first celebrity crush.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BlueBurning said:


> Used to watch All That so like many others Lori Beth Denberg was my first celebrity crush.



omg props for even remembering all that! i loved beth too! then she was on the steve harvey show and a couple of movies.she is definitly hot.


----------



## BlueBurning

HeavyDuty24 said:


> omg props for even remembering all that! i loved beth too! then she was on the steve harvey show and a couple of movies.she is definitly hot.



She was the only reason I ever watched the Steve Harvey show and was happy to see her again in Dodgeball though I was disappointed in how she was used in the movie and wish she was the kind of opportunities that Kenan Thompson is getting.


----------



## bolo

It was a girl in my nineth grade class. She was big and chubby named Elsie Trasbule and I asked her to the junior high prom, she said no.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

BlueBurning said:


> She was the only reason I ever watched the Steve Harvey show and was happy to see her again in Dodgeball though I was disappointed in how she was used in the movie and wish she was the kind of opportunities that Kenan Thompson is getting.




i totally agree man.she should get more work and not just "the fat chick" she is so much more,she is beautiful and she can act too.love her ^_^


----------



## Duniwin

HeavyDuty24 said:


> i totally agree man.she should get more work and not just "the fat chick" she is so much more,she is beautiful and she can act too.love her ^_^



Agreed. She was a good actress and comedian.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

My first plus-sized crush...

A girl I met at a Youth Retreat, back in the July between 9th and 10th grades. Her name was Sam, and when I met her she was a thin, awkward girl, and I did not actually get a crush on her that first year, simply because she was painfully shy. I actually met her after becoming fast friends with a friend of hers (another girl, a cute, thin tomboy who got a little soft in subsequent years). It was not until the next year that I actually got to know and like her. The fact that she gained a *significant* amount of weight in the year between summers may or may not have been part of the crush; I honestly don't know and have no way of proving either way. But it probably did, because she was a ridiculously disproportionate pear. = P


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Duniwin said:


> Agreed. She was a good actress and comedian.




yes she is,she was funny,hot,and seem to be a pretty good person.i do love her.:wubu: i wish she got more credit,i love to see her in things.:bow::happy:


----------



## Llama

Clonenumber47 said:


> _Title says it all, but here it is again;
> _
> *Who was your very first Plus-Sized Crush?
> *
> For me it was no one I knew personally, but someone I grew up watching.
> Lori Beth Denberg : Most of you will probably remember her from _"All That"_, a variety show on Nickelodeon. I watched that show religiously.
> 
> Or you may remember her from a cameo appearance in _"Dodgeball"_ toward the beginning of the movie, she is the plus sized cheerleader.


Holy hell.... LBD FTW!!!!!!! I used to get so turned on by her on all that. Damn damn damn the memories!!!!


----------



## Paw Paw

Two categories...

Celebrity: Queen Latifah

Regular Folk: A young girl from grade 7. Her anatomy was amazing. Brown hair and blue eyes! As a plus, her daddy hated blacks.


----------



## TimeTraveller

snuggletiger said:


> a girl in my 1st grade class named Shannon who is now married with 3 kids.


Pretty much the same here. My first crush was the fattest girl in second grade. She got bigger and fatter every year in all the right places.

She's married now too. To me! :smitten:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

TimeTraveller said:


> Pretty much the same here. My first crush was the fattest girl in second grade. She got bigger and fatter every year in all the right places.
> 
> She's married now too. To me! :smitten:



haha lucky!


----------



## Orso

My first plus-size crush was Emanuela, a medium-size BBW I knew from schooldays. In my early twenties I courted her shamelessly every time we met but I never really tried to date her. I knew that if the things went beyond the stage of courting Emanuela would have been my first and only BBW, with marriage, family life and children not far away. I, instead, wanted to travel, work abroad, have my experiences and I didn't feel ready to settle down.

So, as I said, in the very early Seventies I just courted Emanuela when we occasionally met and I was both very attracted by her and a bit scared. Then at the end of a very long trip abroad I decided "Enough. I cannot waste the possibility. I'll date Emanuela and let's see what happens". And of course 2 days after I came back, before I could call on her, I saw Emanuela walking hand in hand with someone. I was both relieved and peeved. 

Less than one year later Emanuela and the man married and less than 2 years later they had a child. I settled down almost 20 years later.

Anyway Emanuela was and is a significant figure in my mental harem, where I keep the women that were/are important to me, sentimentally, sexually or for whatever other reason.


----------



## BrokenCassette

Definitely Dan from "Roseanne". John Goodman was a fox in the early 90s <3


----------



## Chomskyesque

My first plus-sized crush was this chubby girl that lived in the apartment complex across the street from my neighborhood. We didn't really know each other but I could tell that she was nice. She's married to another guy now and I can't help but think about what life would be like had I known her.


----------



## seagirl

ethan suplee. :wubu:

loved him ever since i could remember. 

too bad he's skinny now  

View attachment ffa.jpg


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

My first plus-sized crush was on a colleague.

-sighs and shakes head-

Stupid little girl I am.


----------



## pendulous

Dawn French.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Kathy Najimy was one of my earliest BBW crushes.once i saw her in Sister Act i was in love.:wubu:


----------



## tigerlily

Luther Vandross.


There. I said it.


----------



## idontspeakespn

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Kathy Najimy was one of my earliest BBW crushes.once i saw her in Sister Act i was in love.:wubu:



I loved her in Sister Act! She reminds me of myself. All sunshine and rays...well, in person. On paper or the internet I turn snarky and sarcastic. But I am a ball full of positive giggly energy when you meet me.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

idontspeakespn said:


> I loved her in Sister Act! She reminds me of myself. All sunshine and rays...well, in person. On paper or the internet I turn snarky and sarcastic. But I am a ball full of positive giggly energy when you meet me.




HAHA LOL. Im the same online as i am in real life, but all is well. lol but i agree i loved Sister Act, it is a great movie. I just loved her in it, still have a huge crush on her. She is just so fun and full of laughs, i love her lovable characters. Saw her in another movie just last night.


----------



## sco17

My nutritionist. But shh, don't tell her lol


----------



## lostjacket

Meghan. Girl I knew who "blossomed" in high school. God she was cute. Such a sexy stomach


----------



## x3jessy

Hmmm... aside from personal fantasies I made up over the years... I specifically fell for this amazingly attractive guy in my Death and Dying class last year. I would rarely go to class but every time I went I couldn't keep my eyes off of him. Couldn't get the courage to approach him though.


----------



## BigFA

My first crush was in junior high as I was entering puberty. I was so horny then. The girl's physical education teacher was a young woman in her 20's who was 5 ft. tall and very chubby. She seemed to be perennially tan and walked the halls in her gym outfit that consisted of a very tight pull over top, tight gym shorts, short white socks and sneakers. Her plump legs drove me nuts in that outfit and I would often wait for her to come down the hall and then follow her up the stairs, mesmerized by her plump thighs rubbing together, and her full butt swaying side-to-side. Needless to say, I spent many a night of self-pleasure thinking about her constantly and couldn't wait to get to school the next day to see her again.


----------



## firelord85

She was in my middle school and then my high school. She was one grade above me. I remember her as being very wide and rotund (for a teenager). Her rear would wobble and her thighs would rub together most delightfully. She had a big belly, her legs were thick, and she had a cute, chubby face. I would have loved to have dated her, but I am a shy person. I do remember that she was into art and that she was very kind to everyone. Every time I saw her, I would discretely follow her, usually with my eyes.

I also knew a girl in high school who was pleasantly plump, extraordinarily spirited and very smart. I fell head over heels for the first time ever, but she spurned me ultimately and my asking her out was all for naught.


----------



## DayLovely

Melian said:


> Honestly....the first fat celebrity crush I can remember was Meatloaf in the Rocky Horror Picture Show. I lived vicariously through Columbia when she jumped him :blush:



Literally the most attractive man ever. He just looks so big and angry and sexy all the time yet I just want to believe there's just a shy, soft-hearted sweetheart underneath... oh gosh I love him 

So glad I finally said that... this is my first ever post here as well! That's what the mention of Meat Loaf does to me.


----------



## MarioFA1983

I always love too see bbws at the tv, but my real first crush was Alessandra Rampolla, a Puerto rican famous sexologist. She was the most gorgeous girl i have ever seen. :wubu: 

Then she got a gastric by-pass 

My heart still beats when i see this picture of her. 

View attachment 1170629483_f.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

MarioFA1983 said:


> I always love too see bbws at the tv, but my real first crush was Alessandra Rampolla, a Puerto rican famous sexologist. She was the most gorgeous girl i have ever seen. :wubu:
> 
> Then she got a gastric by-pass
> 
> My heart still beats when i see this picture of her.



Wow she is gorgeous.


----------



## Shosho

Well, my first boyfriend were really fat. But that was when I was a kid, so yeah, I don't think I ever had a crush on him, since I was so little.
But I would say my first plus sized crush is Kevin James from the King of Queens, haha.


----------



## elroycohen

My first famous crush was most likely Anna Nicole Smith from her reality show. I remember an episode where she was on her hands and knees trying to chase her dog or something of that nature, and while I don't remember the reason the image has stuck with me.

My first non-famous crush was way back in middle school. It was a friend's mom who was big enough to have to rock herself up from the couch. When we'd be over at his house playing video games I'd make-up reasons to excuse myself so I could sneak into her room and see what her dress size was.


----------



## KHayes666

elroycohen said:


> My first famous crush was most likely Anna Nicole Smith from her reality show. I remember an episode where she was on her hands and knees trying to chase her dog or something of that nature, and while I don't remember the reason the image has stuck with me.
> 
> My first non-famous crush was way back in middle school. It was a friend's mom who was big enough to have to rock herself up from the couch. When we'd be over at his house playing video games I'd make-up reasons to excuse myself so I could sneak into her room and see what her dress size was.



I saw that episode. My favorite was when she was on all fours on her bed wishing she could fuck someone.....for a 17 year old, that's always fun to hear


----------



## khrestel

My first plump crush was a boy in kindergarden. We were two of the chubbiest kids there and I liked how his belly stuck out even a bit more than mine did. I have one clear memory where we swinging and chatted about eating everything in the world and becoming bigger than Earth. I have no idea why would infants have such ideas but...



Tad said:


> Don't you ever wonder what happened to those early crushes? I know that I do.



I just saw a boy I had a huge crush on confirmation camp at 14. He wasn't that big then, bigger than all the other boys for sure but nothing huge... now he was around my size and more handsome than ever. I was a bit dissapointed that he didn't recognize me when I greeted him and when he did he just said "it sure has been many years" and walked away. I don't know if he just really didn't remember much or was I such a dissapointment or didn't he just know what to say. I've been thinking about him so much over the years and I thought he once kinda felt for me too.


----------



## Tad

Awww, Khestrel, that is certainly the down side of meeting an old crush again, I guess  

I've stumbled upon a couple of early crushes on facebook, and neither looks as chubby as they did back then, and certainly never kept growing the way that I dreamed about back a the time. Sometimes maybe it is better not to know?


----------



## HugeFan

elroycohen said:


> My first famous crush was most likely Anna Nicole Smith from her reality show. I remember an episode where she was on her hands and knees trying to chase her dog or something of that nature, and while I don't remember the reason the image has stuck with me.
> 
> My first non-famous crush was way back in middle school. It was a friend's mom who was big enough to have to rock herself up from the couch. When we'd be over at his house playing video games I'd make-up reasons to excuse myself so I could sneak into her room and see what her dress size was.



I remember that People Magazine pic of her in the red dress at the Oscars, and then getting bigger afterwards....had a giant crush on her....But I posted on here before about the first time I actually 'came', looking at a copy of People with "Diet Sinners and Saints' or 'Winners and Losers.' Roseanne and Tom Arnold were in there, as were Wynonna Judd and Whitney Houston, maybe Fergie? Sticks with me still today....


----------



## RabbitScorpion

BubbleButtBoy said:


> Chloe Agnew, the soprano from _Celtic Women_. However attractive curves may be, a beautiful voice is my biggest vice.



Absolutely. 

I'm far too old for her to be a "first crush", but she is definitely, IMHO, the most attractive public figure today.

My first crush was my sister's friend Tracy, but at 13, my attention to her only brought out-of-control laughter from her and her clique of 17-year-olds.


----------



## Pinktutu

Hoss from Bonanza was mine he just looked so sweet and squeezable.


----------



## Cylon_bob

A girl I know. She wasn't plus-sized at first. I made friends with her because she had a good appetite, which I encouraged. Effectively. I got her up to nearly 200 during high school


----------



## LordQuas

The first ones I can really remember clearly are Ricki Lake and Monica Lewinski. I don't even know where to go with this from here


----------



## analikesyourface

Famous: I'd have to say kevin smith in clerks, although he wasn't that chubby then.

Not so famous: The guitarist from bowling for soup. Along with the rest of the band, honestly.

Not at all famous: In freshman year, a 15 year old dude who was 6'3 and about 330 lbs. And he could grow a beard xD 

Now he's 6'4 and about 350....  He got cute, too bad it didn't work out xD


----------



## Kenster102.5

LordQuas said:


> The first ones I can really remember clearly are Ricki Lake and Monica Lewinski. I don't even know where to go with this from here



Yo for real...I understand that. too bad I was to young to notice Monica. 

This could be a show topic - "Talk shows got me into big chicks"

Actually my liking for fat women started when I was probably 7 or 9, and watching the Ricki Lake show in the late 90s. As I was flipping through channels the episode caught my eye. She had all these BBWs on and she was talking about acceptance, damn they were so fascinating to me, and were dressed in skirts and dancing around. It just never left my mind, and after that I started looking around at talk shows to see if they were doing topics like that.

But yeah my first crush was this teacher I had in Grade 3, she was blonde and hand nice thick legs, and a bit of a belly. I still got to get someone one day when I got the time.


----------



## Pinktutu

analikesyourface said:


> Famous: I'd have to say kevin smith in clerks, although he wasn't that chubby then.
> 
> Not so famous: The guitarist from bowling for soup. Along with the rest of the band, honestly.
> 
> Not at all famous: In freshman year, a 15 year old dude who was 6'3 and about 330 lbs. And he could grow a beard xD
> 
> Now he's 6'4 and about 350....  He got cute, too bad it didn't work out xD



The guitarist from Bowling for Soup is a cutie!


----------



## ChubbyPuppy

John Belushi was a gorgeous man.

As for real life, the first serious one was a boy I met at band camp. Chubby, hairy, glasses-wearing orchestra geek. I met him in the swimming pool and asked him why a sexy man such as himself would wear a shirt to swim in... he didn't see his own sex appeal, but after two years of me crushing on him hardcore he finally gave in and we dated for over 3 years. We broke up but are on friendly terms again. Nowadays he's lost weight and gotten contacts. *sigh* what a senseless waste of sexy nerdy manliness.


----------



## balletguy

I would say a girl in my highscool Mora who was very cute and looked great in her school uniform..Fresman year of highschool


----------



## Maverick14120

She wasn't my first (think that was Nat from the "Facts of Life") but Sarah Rue from "My So Called Life". After the last few year losing all that weight it just doesn't look right for her to be that skinny.


----------



## Critters

My first crush was for a boy I'd been friends with since 4th grade. He'd been my protector against bullies, and we helped each other avoid as much abuse as possible from the abusive teacher we had that year and the classmate bullies he overtly encouraged. That teacher had a long-standing reputation for picking out four or five "misfits" in every year's class and making their lives pure, unmitigated hell. The physical abuse was bad, but it was the mental/verbal abuse that really left scars. 
In my year, the kids who were singled out for abuse were one highly gifted boy, a girl who was a bit mentally slow and was struggling with very severe ADHD (this was pre-ritalin.. if you were hyperactive, you didn't have the option of a pill.. you just tried to cope as best you could), a girl whose parents were in the middle of a nasty divorce, myself-dealing with (at that point) undiagnosed autism, an undiagnosed severe information processing disability called Discalculia which prevented me from learning, understanding, or retaining all but the simplest of mathematical concepts, and my own case of raging ADHD, and a boy I'll call M here. 
M was half Native Canadian, and he put weight on very easily just due to genetics. Both his parents were very big, but his dad had died in an accident years before, leaving just M and his mother. By the time M got to 4th grade, he was already over 300 lbs. He also had the sleek, straight, glossy black hair common to his Native ancestry, and he had lovely copper-coloured skin that I found absolutely beautiful. His eyes were deep black and when we were together, they shone. His body was soft, and I loved to hug him.. but he was very strong despite his weight, and he could easily pick me up and carry me around. He had learning issues too, but no one advocated for him, so he never got the help he needed to compensate for them and he believed he was stupid, which he wasn't at all.

He and I were inseparable that year. All of us 'misfits' hung around together and tried to help and protect each other. I was always the shortest and scrawniest kid in every class, and that made me a target for physical bullying from the kids who the teacher encouraged to abuse us. M stepped in and fought them off many times, and I always intentionally got myself a detention if M had been given detention too. We looked out for each other, and I think we loved each other a little even at the age of 9.

When we were in our late teens, we took the friendship further. It turned out that we'd had crushes on each other ever since grade 4! When we decided to date, he was over 400lbs. He had a lovely belly that I loved curling up against and hugging around, though he didn't know how to handle that at first.. he hated his body because so many people told him that to be so fat at such a young age was disgusting and no one had ever touched him out of love and admiration before me. I was always pestering him to let me draw him, but he was far too self-conscious for that.

Unfortunately, our relationship could not survive me having to move far away for university. Long-distance relationships are hard even for adults.. for two 17-year-old kids, it was impossible.

I still dream about him. If I dream of a lover, his is the face in the dream.


----------



## Orso

I don't mean to bump this interesting thread but I realized that my reply, http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1732526#poststop, was not really in tune with the subject. I spoke of a love/friendship of my early twenties, but my first crush was Ivana, the grocer at the corner. It was around 1960, I was 11-12 years and I just discovered I was an FA. 

Ivana was a small-sized BBW, one of the very, very few BBWs of the neighbourhood. She said she was 90 kilos, about 1,63 (5'4 and 200 lbs), she was 30ish, dark-haired and definitely pear-shaped. Ivana could not have children but loved them a lot, so dhe gave lots of hugs to the kids around and in my innocent days I got my share. I loved those squishy hugs!

When I grew those hugs disappeared, but when I was 13 or 14 I once I got myself something better. One day I helped Ivana to pick up some thing in a corner difficult to reach so moving to regain balance I pressed my hand on her breast, partly by chance and partly on purpose. Luckily Ivana didn't realize the purpose part. That squeeze made not only my day, but my whole month!

The same years I tried to coax my best friend to tell Ivana that I was crazy for her, the idea was that perhaps she might be interested in teaching a nice boy one thing or two. I must have been desperate because she was not that kind of woman, and luckily my friend refused to to tell her.

Anyway Ivana was the object of my teenage fantasies and I really envied her husband, who could have that wonderful woman all for himself.

Then I went to college, my parents moved and in the following years I saw her only a couple of times and then I didn't go to the old neighbourhopod anymore. She was an important part of my teenage and I wonder if she ever realized it.


----------



## Fattitude1

Susan Marshall, older sister of my best friend in second grade. Long Blonde/dark brown. Always happy and smiling. I would want to have play time at their place, hoping she would be there.:wubu:
Ida busted a move on her, if Ida known how to bust a move as a 7 year old.

Celeb: ever see the movie musical "The Music Man"? Peggy Mondo.:smitten:


----------



## GhostEater

Lots of people in this thread were hot for teacher...me too. _Redacted_ you can perform experiments with me any day. Plus side is now you wouldn't go to jail for it.


----------



## wrenchboy

Wow, I was just thinking of my first crush a few days ago a marching band mate. She was a plus sized woman and since it was 28 years ago I can't recall a specific weght. She had a big but with fat thighs. Very sexy. She had a boyfriend that she talked about all the time. I think that she knew that I had a crush on her the way I paid attention to her.
At a high school reunion we hung out in the same group. On the way to another part of the resort where the reunion was held a dream came true! The transport cart was overcrowded so she sat on my lap with my arm wrapped around her sizable waist! We made plans to get together but lost touch.
Our 30 year reunion is coming up in the next year or so. I am happily married so this time it's my turn to reject her. It still will be nice to see an old friend. If she's there......


----------



## Jah

I was very young when I started having crushes on BHMs. It started Santa and Mario.


----------



## forp1940

Mine was Meat loaf. The singer not the food. I adored him ever since I saw him as Eddie in The Rocky Horror Picture Show. In fact Eddie is probably why I like big guys and bikers. Wow I may have just had a psychological break through lol.


----------



## Fuzzy

Um.. my crush still logs into Dims, so I'll just keep mum.


----------



## Happenstance

Amanda from sixth grade was my first classmate who was more than just chubby. I was intrigued from the moment I saw her, then she started appearing in my dreams. I was too shy to talk to her, though, and we weren't in many classes together after that year. Many years later, I was visiting a friend at the university where Amanda was also a student, and my friend and I were invited to her 21st birthday party. She was wearing this pin that said something like 'kiss me, it's my birthday', so some time into the party I asked if that was an invitation. She was just drunk enough for that to work, so we went to her bedroom and kissed for a while. I told her I had a crush on her for years, and she was just in disbelief. She didn't think anyone could think that about her, she told me. After that night, I talked to her for about a week, only to find we did not have much to talk about. To be honest, once I finally got to know her, I found her boring. Within the year, she got weight loss surgery, then she started hearing from everyone how beautiful she was. But for the record, I said it first.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Maverick14120 said:


> She wasn't my first (think that was Nat from the "Facts of Life") but Sarah Rue from "My So Called Life". After the last few year losing all that weight it just doesn't look right for her to be that skinny.



Sarah Rue was one of my first girl crushes. Yeah, the first time I saw her after she lost weight it seemed really weird and I still haven't gotten over it.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I was lucky to be a baby FFA when


John Candy, Chris Farley and Louie Anderson were at peak squeezability. I'm not sure which one was first but I was hopelessly inFATuated with them all. And I still have an embarrassingly squishy place in my heart for pudgy, baby faced blonds.


----------



## bubba350

Back in school now a long long time ago we had gym class every day. In the winter we would often combine the boys and girls classes. It was in junior high the teachers would teach us ball room dancing and square dancing. To get the issue of partners they chose the partners. As one of the three fat guys in my class I was most often teamed up the fat redhead girl Christine.
We were about the same size 240 -260 lbs.
I loved her softness. That was it for me
So for the last 45 years its always been the bbw as my first choice. Dated many married two. Still my first choice.
In my expierence met many wonderful women. Since I was also a fat guy we had something in common from the first meeting. This did gie me an advantage that I knew how to treat a fat girl no restaurant booths no tiny little sports cars etc.
Now decades later it does seem to be a golden age for bbws so beatiful confident big beutiful women.


----------



## abzu

A high-school gym class peer. We were about 15 at the time, neither one of us had reached our full physical potential. I believe she must have been about 5 feet 5, probably somewhere between 145 and 160 pounds. I think I was probably about 5' 10" and roughly 300 pounds. She was pale, nearsighted, and crowned with very light brown, ample hair which she wore up for the class. Thanks to the nature of the class, she was far more scantily clad than would have been the norm in those days, making it much easier to discern the exact dimensions of her ample bits. I very much enjoyed the sight of everything in motion, and we were often quite proximate to one another. Uncommon at the time, I remember vividly that she didn't shave her legs. It was the first time I'd seen an unshorn female, and I remember appreciating how different her girl fur was from my own coarse, dark, thick leg pelts. I was surprised by the nature of it, since I'd been led to believe such a thing would be unsightly, but it was a light, golden brown, very soft and fluffy. I thought it was quite pretty. Many things about her remain my "type" to this day, and the attraction was certainly mutual as everyone was extremely aware of our clumsy chemistry. She evidenced this by giggling and acting like she was about to explode with excitement, and perhaps an orgasm, as I plied her with my verbal charm and multiple obvious, somewhat inept fondlings. Much squealing, and uncoordinated physical feats of incompetence ensued. The female gym teacher was clearly amused by all of it, albeit from a clearly jaded perspective.


----------



## bigisgood

When I was 16 up the street there was a minister and he had a daughter Faith who 20 and she was a really huge girl what I thought at the time probably 250. One weekend I decided to ask if she wanted to come over and have a few drinks my parents went to the cottage for the weekend. She was surprised that I took notice of her and said yes and after drinking and getting loose we screwed like crazy. She was a real whore and we had off and on sex for the next two years until she moved away. This sealed it for me and since then I just couldn't get excited over any woman that was not curvy and fat. Over the years I have been with much larger and the last woman I was with was 585 pounds.


----------



## LouisJoseph57

My first plus-size crush was when I was receiving a NAAFA newsletter in mail; when I was in my late twenties early thirties and was in the late '80s early '90s. And I got tired of watching all these diet commercials and as well as bouncing like a yoyo between 150-170lbs. I also got fed up with all these skinny girls where you have to wrap your arms around them two or three times before you lose them. They were all nothing but skin and bones. There was really nothing to them and because I also got sick and tired of all the heavyset people getting discriminated against because of their weight. That is all I have to say at this point in time. Thank you very much for listening to me rant. And I was also getting your publications as well.


----------



## extra_m13

this is a very good topic for conversation... i don't know for sure who was the first but certainly i remember some of the earlier ones. a lady sitting next to me in highschool, she was chubby and i was able to see her rolls through her blouse and some of her cellulite in her legs. she drove me crazy. also... at the time, softer ones in an era of bones, melissa joan hart, yasmine bleeth, jennifer love hewitt, some real curves lead me on to searching for softer bellies and that i love


----------



## bigisgood

There also was a teacher in high school Miss Kaiser who was on the large size and real curvy yet it was hard to tell because she always wore these loose one piece smock type dresses but just above her knees. She had a thick shapely leg and once when she bent down for the chalk she dropped, wow what a nice big ass. I caused trouble in her class one day and she told me to leave the room and wait in the hall until she came out. When she came out being a smart ass I said, Gail (her first name) is this necessary and she got a little flustered and could only say go into the class and sit down. In the next few weeks she started wearing fitted skirts and blouses and she looked gorgeous so when I passed her in the hall and no one was around for her sake I would say "looking hot Gail" and she would smile and say thank you. But good things came to an end when because of my causing trouble all the time I was transferred to another school.


----------



## TwoSwords

Depends what you mean by "crush." I was captivated by a door-filling teacher of mine as early as 3rd grade, but it crossed the line into feelings of infatuation/obsession in high school, with a fellow student who seemed to be somewhere in the upper 500s. A real dream.


----------



## squeezablysoft

You might be an FA if...you know what "door-filling" means and think it's really sexy.


----------



## choudhury

I've actually been giving this question a bit of thought. I think the first "crush" I had, not in the sense of falling in love, but in the sense of falling in LUST, was in grade 8 or 9. This was, like, 30 years ago now, so the details are hazy, LOL. But I do remember a specific moment very clearly. There was a nice-looking brunette in my homeroom class. She was definitely plump, but probably not all that big by the standards of this site, maybe 180 lbs. This was really early in the year and what I remember is seeing her for the first time in profile in the hallway one day. She was wearing tight-fitting jeans, like a lot of gals did back then, but I had a sudden and spectacular sideview of her prominent bubble butt.

It was as if I'd just taken some hard drug. The rush was unbelievable. I actually shuddered for a moment with unexpected desire. My friend asked me if I was all right, I looked so shaken. I brushed him off by pretending I was coming down with something. But I was poleaxed.

Being emotionally immature, I wasn't equipped to do much with this reaction, other than spend the next few weeks greedily eyeballing her every chance I got. We struck up a sort of 'frenemy' relationship where we'd routinely banter insults back and forth, much as I'd done with girls in grade school before I had much of an inkling of sexual desire. I had no illusion that she found me attractive: I was a nerdy kid and she actually told me at one point that she didn't 'like' me (to which I replied, 'good!' You see the level of maturity we're talking about?). Anyhow, my family moved not too long after that, so that was the end of that.

Unfortunately, this sort of set a pattern that clung to me for years. I fell head over heels in love with a pretty, blonde, non-BBW in high school. My second GF was a BBW. And so on. I very slowly began to understand the parameters of my own sexual preferences and relationships (this being the pre-internet age, it was probably a lot harder to work these things out). But on the rare occasion when a true bubble-bottomed, pear-shaped beauty crossed my path, I reverted to the same sort of furtive, frustrated admiration that marked my response to that first encounter. Didn't even try to approach the girl in question or strike up a conversation. It's as though they were automatically relegated in my mind to be objects of an overwhelming, but emotionally sterile, desire. And the word "object" doesn't really do it justice. They were more like goddesses, unapproachable by definition, but admired from afar. There was a girl who used to take the same city bus home as me in high school sometimes. She went to the high school a few blocks down. Big butt, flaring hips, slight double chin, a beauty mark over her lip, maybe 200 lbs, and yes, brunette. I still clearly recall her eating a chocolate bar on the bus while half-flirting with the boys from her school (who, I could tell, were actually thinking, 'what a fat chick'). She would destroy me on a regular basis. Sad really.

I don't really understand that mental compartmentalizing process. But it all seemed to go back to that first dramatic moment of 'crush.'


----------



## abzu

squeezablysoft said:


> You might be an FA if...you know what "door-filling" means and think it's really sexy.


I do, but am unable to fully express the mental imagery and sentiments associated with such a thing in a public forum.


----------



## doubledeezer

My 1st i recall was being absolutely in love with my very voluptuous English teacher around 13 years old. And also being captivated by the Super nanny
Jo Frost a TV personality here in the uk at the time


----------



## LoveDDD

John Goodman in the old tv show


----------



## John Smith

extra_m13 said:


> this is a very good topic for conversation... i don't know for sure who was the first but certainly i remember some of the earlier ones. a lady sitting next to me in highschool, she was chubby and i was able to see her rolls through her blouse and some of her cellulite in her legs. she drove me crazy. also... at the time, softer ones in an era of bones, melissa joan hart, yasmine bleeth, jennifer love hewitt, some real curves lead me on to searching for softer bellies and that i love



Well, it confirms one more time that being "softer" is subjective to one individual or collectivity's perception. When I was little, to me Melisa Joan Hart was just commonly thin then Pre-_Ghost Whisperer _era Jennifer Love Hewitt awfully skinny in spite being as dazzingly pretty; in counterparty, Melisa today look softer to me while I've grown up seeing J.L.H. overthe past thirteen years went from a moderably curvy silhouette to a quite thickset one, before that her lower half body then much later her overall figure catch up, thus turning moderably "thicc" first then bona-fide plump everywhere save her face then.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

omg it was Terri B, whose family was wealthy and who would "go away" every summer to Europe or such. The vacations must have included plenty of leisure time and rich foods because Terri B. seemed to grow plumper every year. Finally she came back one fall to school and ohhhh my Goodness, she was wearing a jumper that clearly outlined a beautiful, big, round bulging tummy, bigger than ever, and I could see through the garment that her tummy now hung down onto her thighs, the "foldover." 

I was but a poor shy student two grades behind her and dared not approach, but but she occupied many a dream. Saw her about 5 years ago in my hometown and...oh, my!  Let's just say it had appeared she had NOT gone on a fitness regimen.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Mine would have to be Nell Carter. I saw excerpts of her starring in "Ain't Misbehavin" on Braodway when I was a kid. She was singing and dancing in a low cut dress and I was hypnotized. That was it!


----------



## OriginalCyn

Re: Karen Brown
I'd never heard the name, so I looked her up You have probably seen this page of her pix already (some of them are BER adults-only!),


----------



## John Smith

I don't have any crushes when I was little. I could found some women or fictional female characters pretty, found some teachers back in my secondary school days very attractive, but nope...


----------



## johnny99

John Walters said:


> I seen this when I was a kid, Karen Brown Gent magazine. She was absolutely Gorgeous. I've been a BBW/SSBBW fan ever sense then. Then in the 80's it was Candye Kane (R.I.P) Peggy Moore, The 90s it was the very Beautiful SSBBW Brie Brown.



See I look at those pics you posted and think to myself how could anyone not become at least a fan of chubby girls? I mean I don't know who she even is but she is beyond sexy. With that little bit of extra size and gorgeous full face. I mean wow. Nice posting.


----------



## BigFA

For me in grade school it was the girls gym instructor. She was short and very plump but really pretty. She would wear skin tight pullover shirts and shorts which would absolutely drive me nuts when I saw her in the hallways of my school. I would go out of my way to follow her up the stairs, watching her full hips roll from side-to-side and her plump thighs rub together. Being a horny young man going thru puberty she just turned me on so much.


----------



## ThicctionAddiction

Road Trip (2000), Mia Amber Davis (RIP), When I saw those thighs .... Oof, what an effect it had on me.


----------



## faintn

My first plus-size crush was 14 when I was 16. At that time she weighed 140. We waited 5 years to marry. By then birth control pills had added another 10 lbs. After we got married she started to put on the weight & after 10 years got up to 250. She always had a curvy figure, and the curves just got bigger and sexier.


----------



## BigElectricKat

ThicctionAddiction said:


> Road Trip (2000), Mia Amber Davis (RIP), When I saw those thighs .... Oof, what an effect it had on me.


Right! I wanted to marry her at that exact moment!!!!


----------



## LouisJoseph57

How much does she weigh now? If I can ask! I am asking #189 this question.


----------



## wrenchboy

My first plus size crush was in high school. I was in band with a woman I think Michelle (33 years ago memories fade). She was probably size 14, 16, 18. Somewhere around there. Michelle and I hung out together at school and at band stuff.

But she had a boyfriend and I had nothing having grown up poor middle class. 

At our 10 year reunion she and I flirted all night. At one point she sat on my lap for a golf cart ride to a party on the other side of the resort. Same sexy chubby figure as in school. 

We exchanged phone numbers but calls went unanswered.

Oh well. I am happily married to a bbw. Although I do think of Michelle from time to time.


----------



## Coachd603

Natalie from the Facts of Life


----------



## faintn

LouisJoseph57 said:


> How much does she weigh now? If I can ask! I am asking #189 this question.


We divorced in 1994 after 26 years but remain friends. I would say she is north of 300.


LouisJoseph57 said:


> How much does she weigh now? If I can ask! I am asking #189 this question.


----------



## faintn

faintn said:


> We divorced in 1994 after 26 years but remain friends. I would say she is north of 300.


 One of my later wives did gain up to 307. She called me at the office after getting weighed at the doctors office and said only the words, “three o seven.” That was a good night at home.


----------



## Limey

Sophie P and her bff Kate H in Year 7, both were ssbbws in training. Their both still hot and have definitely kept up with their training since then.


----------



## RVGleason

Mama Cass Elliot was my first BBW crush. She was a very talented and beautiful lady.


----------



## GeeseHoward

So I had just been dating this skinny girl in my mid teen years and after the break-up was in a pretty bad place. Over the summer I really toned up and one day at a local swimming spot I met these two curvy women (I would've guessed about 16 stone). They took a liking to me and I spent the majority of the day by the pool feeding them doughnuts and burgers by their insistence... It was at that point I was converted forever....


----------



## Jimevil2000

The Lane Bryant catalog. I used to sneak it into the bathroom.


----------



## Coachd603

A girl in that moved to town midway through 3rd grade. Natalie from the Facts of Life. I was an FA early on, lol. In the internet age Soverysoft was my first crush.


----------



## caster085

Dawn French, the Carry on Gang girls, the Snapple lady then the internet came along with it ICQ and MIRC and I got to chat with some ladies some of which are still on here after that there was no stopping loved them all.


----------



## starharp

My first boyfriend, a heavier guy. I did not know what I was at the time but I knew I liked men with bellies over men with abs. His broad shoulders and ample belly were a massive turn on, and i'd daydream about fingering and licking his navel, feeding him his favorite foods. I never told him what I liked and we broke up shortly after, but to this day i'll never forget his cheeky grin and the way his shirts always clung to his fat body.


----------



## pendulous

Dawn French.


----------



## Broseph

The heaviest model in Guinness World Records when I was about 7. Then a few years later this really cute, really fat girl came to our school in 7th grade. I was too chicken to talk to her though!


----------



## Coachd603

One of my sisters friends... she was always being teased for being fat.... my sister invited her for a sleepover and when I saw her in those skin tight pajamas of the late 70’s.... needless to say I’ve been an FA since I was 9.


----------



## extra_m13

not sure if i already commented but i feel like writing some here so... first plus sized crush, it has to be curvydreamer or plumpprincess, those are the first ones that i remember. now in person... i remember this girl in highschool. bottom heavy. looked really soft, those legs and hips ,cellulite, snacking... that i remember. also another one, even before,curvaceous, never lost any weight, she did not explode but has maintained a very nice proportions. i was about 12 years old. she had it all i couldn't stop looking


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW

Melian said:


> Honestly....the first fat celebrity crush I can remember was Meatloaf in the Rocky Horror Picture Show. I lived vicariously through Columbia when she jumped him


I love the scene of him showing up on that bike, it fit him perfectly. That bike burned into my teenage brain.


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW

A chubby redhead I met in Worcester, Mass in the mid 90s. She was driving a cab out of a driveway and caught my eye. We exchanged numbers and the attraction was immediate. We had great chemistry and shared good times while I was there. Also the BBW that lived upstairs from me in Worcester. She had amazing heavy breasts that I couldn't take my eyes off of. She was brunette and gorgeous. Her husband and her fought a lot (thin walls). He actually sent her to the junkyard with me (wintertime) and I so wanted to ask her what was up, but I didn't have the nerve. I dreamed about sleeping with her.


----------



## Rob hudson

My first BBW crush was this girl way back in elementary school. Probably the fattest girl in class. Already had huge back boobs by the age of ten--at least by proportion. We went to different middle and high schools, and she ended up getting into a bad crowd. No idea what became of her.

After that I didn't run into any fat girls for a long time. But she sticks in my mind even now, and I wonder what happened to her. 

WE never talked much because I was wary of approaching people back then. Still am actually. It's difficult for me to relate. But that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## faintn

faintn said:


> My first plus-size crush was 14 when I was 16. At that time she weighed 140. We waited 5 years to marry. By then birth control pills had added another 10 lbs. After we got married she started to put on the weight & after 10 years got up to 250. She always had a curvy figure, and the curves just got bigger and sexier.


She was always bottom-heavy. I first spied her across the room in Spanish class. When she crossed her legs, their bulk would unknowingly pull up her skirt to reveal generous portions of those curvy cellulite thighs. Later after we married she began to gain more weight. It was in her genes, and no amount of dieting could stop it. Her boobs grew greatly large and pendulous, which was a turn-on for both of us. Over just a few years I watched her once tiny waist expand into a full-grown hanging belly. Those thighs I loved in high school and that amazing ass expanded much to my delight. The cellulite dimples deepened and grew into rolls that wobbled and shook when she walked. Her body became a growing playground for me. Sometimes in foreplay I would ask her to squeeze into a tiny bikini that she had worn in high school. It was a great turn-on to watch her jiggle as she struggled to stuff all of herself into the suit that had fit her 100 lbs ago. The top barely covered her expanded areolas, and the bikini bottom now covered only a portion of her ass cheeks while the strings disappeared into the sex mountain that she had become.


----------



## Van

I would say that my first BBW crush was when I was 12. She was a lifeguard. She was the first BBW lifeguard I had ever saw. Before that I never thought BBWs could be lifeguards. I guess that was because of the Baywatch series on TV at the time.


----------



## magodamilion2

Ethan Suplee when he was on Boy Meets World was probably the first famous one, when I was a pretty young child. The kid from Holes was the first fictional/written one, I was furious and low-key heartbroken when they cast him as Shia Labeauf in the movie.


----------



## ICEMANSS00

For me, it was two.

Nell Carter and Mabel King, the mother from the show What's Happening!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

My first one is with the late singer from Argentina, Maria Marta Serra Lima! I was in senior high school then.


----------



## larce

Candy Cane ,she was incredibly yummy !!!!


----------



## 750volts

BigFA said:


> follow her up the stairs, watching her full hips roll from side-to-side and her plump thighs rub together. Being a horny young man going thru puberty she just turned me on so much.



Ohhhhhh my first post! Your description prompted memories of my sociology teacher in sixth form, Not my first crush but certainly a memorable one. I remember a few years before I started sixth form, she was a pear shaped UK dress size 16/18 (size 14 in US money) she then dropped a load of weight, but then shortly after I started sixth form, much to my delight I found she'd gained it back, plus a load more. You could tell because when she lost weight she bought a brand new set of clothes, but when she gained it back, she rewore her old clothes, however this time they looked almost bursting at the seams. All her pairs of trousers were so tight you could see every cellulitey dimple and crease on her expansive rear. She seemed to be in permanent battle with her top riding up and her trousers down, on numerous occasions the class was treated to views of the top of her backside and lower back. 

The sociology class was always upstairs and the building always had espicially hollow sounding floorboards which would always vibrate even if someone was walking in the hall outside. You could always tell when she was approaching, particularly as she wore high heals as well. Causing objects in the room to rattle, long before she'd entered the classroom. It was rather too much for poor teenage me, in some ways I used to dread sociology as I always struggled to keep my mind on the work!


----------



## Tad

Welcome, 750Volts! I hope you got through that class OK in the end  I hope we'll hear more from you around here!


----------



## FattyChaser_Kr

Actually, this 'fat fetish' started when I was 15 years old, and I just found that I preferred fat girls than skinny girls.
The first crush I had was a Korean Student my age, who was a bit wide, and a bit cute, I guess.


----------



## NewJoe

My first real, lustful crushes were two teachers in middle school. I'd always enjoyed girls and women of size, but these two were especially large and wonderfully sexy. Of course, these crushes went entirely unrequited. Sigh...

My high school sweetheart was an SSBBW. She was not the first girl I slept with, but was by far the best lover I had had up to that point. I wrote elsewhere how difficult it was socially to date her, as I was very athletic, tall and decent looking. I endured a lot of abuse for dating the fattest girl in our high school. She also had some emotional baggage, as most BBWs did back then, and I suspect still do. It took her a long while to trust that my interest and attraction to her was genuine and real. Apparently she'd been the target of more than a few cruel jokes. But we made it work and made it happen. I learned that booths didn't work when we went out to eat, that my family's Volvo was too small for her but our full-sized Plymouth was not, and that long walks were out of the question. It took a while to figure things out in bed; we discovered that sex in the back seat was not an option, but that secluded woods worked quite nicely. Over time she wore more revealing clothes, and she even managed to find a bikini that she modeled privately for me. (I couldn't convince her to wear it at the beach.) Eventually she fully blossomed as a sexual being.


----------



## SSBHM

I just remember the weight loss magazine ads with before and after photos. I thought the before photos were always the better ones. Definitely admired gals with curves from an early age, probably 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## Ffancy

I remember I had a crush on a slightly chubby smart boy in high school and his soft little belly made me feel things. Then one day I met his older brother who was in college and about a hundred pounds heavier and the instant lust was overwhelming.


----------



## AmyJo1976

I didn't become an FFA until later in life and my first plus-sized crush was responsible for that. He is a customer of mine and is a used car salesman in my town. There is just something about the way he carries himself, not just his size that is so appealing to me. I still get all antsy when he comes in lol! It never went any further than that, just small talk while I helped him and he is a huge flirt. I'm married now to my perfect SSBHM hubby, I still think about the "what if" every time I see him. I have a feeling that he is married as well, even though he doesn't wear a ring, nor has he ever mentioned his family to me.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Kevin James  Before 1999 I was attracted to average size guys, slightly muscular, dated military or sporty guys. The day King of Queens premiered, ooh boy, that adorable Kevin James owned my heart and has ever since. A little extra chubby on a guy is perfect. Now I can't imagine being attracted to someone who isn't a Dad Bod type.


----------



## NewJoe

Interesting, AmyJo1976! I wonder how many FAs come to the attraction later in life, and how many of us have always been admirers.

Thinking back to my childhood, my first erotic feelings occurred while I was in early grade school. I remember them vividly: I was lusting after a couple of reproductions of 19th century paintings that showed very curvy women in provocative poses. The one that got me most aroused was a woman reclining in a chair, with huge, thick thighs. At the time I had no idea what I was feeling, but I sure know now.

When I did hit puberty and really started noticing girls, it was always the heavier ones that drew my eye. I especially loved the BBWs (or it it BBGs at that age?) who were confident to wear short skirts and dresses. One BBW in high school loved to wear very short and very tight skirts. I never dated her, but sure wanted to. My high school sweetheart, an SSBBW, eventually wore short skirts, but never in public. She was even kind enough to get a bikini that she modeled privately. I fell in love with her the moment she walked into my physics class at the start of a new year.

I'm curious as to how others came to the attraction later in life.


----------



## FattyChaser_Kr

FattyChaser_Kr said:


> Actually, this 'fat fetish' started when I was 15 years old, and I just found that I preferred fat girls than skinny girls.
> The first crush I had was a Korean Student my age, who was a bit wide, and a bit cute, I guess.




Actually, more about this girl, she is my girlfriend now, and we had some sexual encounters between each other.

When I first saw her, she was a 150 pound cutie with glasses. Of course, she gained weight along her schools, allowing her weight to double, and triple after the marrige.


----------



## littlefairywren

It would have to be John Goodman. When Rosanne hit our shores I got myself a wee crush on "Dan Connor" and even more so when they gave him that beard!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

littlefairywren said:


> It would have to be John Goodman. When Rosanne hit our shores I got myself a wee crush on "Dan Connor" and even more so when they gave him that beard!
> 
> View attachment 138308


I have always considered the Rossie and Dan couple as one of my dreams of love. What I want to be with a beloved SSBBW wife!


----------



## Coachd603

My sisters friend in 4th grade, knew I was an FA early on, Celebrity would be Natalie from Gacys if Life.


----------



## Coachd603

*Facts of life ... damn you autocorrect!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Coachd603 said:


> *Facts of life ... damn you autocorrect!!!


Nice memories. That's why I love this thread!


----------



## luckyfa

Although I am straight, I had my first plus-sized crush with a man. I remember that I was envious of a cousin‘s fat belly at age 15. He even noticed that I stared at it when we met. I tried to gain weight then myself, but it didn‘t work. My cousin got fatter. Then nothing happened for a couple of years because I wasn’t into „fat girls“ until I met my GF for life and later wife who was just a bit chubby but would get fat rapidly. About 4 or 5 months into our relationship I had my first plus-sized crush with her, the first one with a woman actually. Many more plus-sized crushes with her would follow, to this day.


----------



## luckyfa

Colonial Warrior said:


> Nice memories. That's why I love this thread!


Exactly, memories I am very fond of


----------



## luckyfa

NewJoe said:


> I'm curious as to how others came to the attraction later in life.



When I started dating, I wasn‘t into big girls. There were a few bigger girls in my circle of friends and one of them wanted to date me. I somewhat liked her but I deemed her too fat for me (at 155 lbs), so I rejected her without mentioning her weight. We continued to meet in our circle of friends and it so happened that I fell in love with her. Luckily, she was still interested in me. We started dating but I was still anxious about her weight when introducing her to my parents. Some female co-workers deemed her too fat for me then.

Then the magic happened: After a month or two into our relationship, she started to put on weight rapidly. Those were pounds of happiness because she knew I wouldn‘t judge her if she ate a lot, unlike her mother. To this day, I am amazed about her capacity to gain weight rapidly. She gained 10 kg/22 lbs in two months just by accident. It was then that she started worrying about her belly blubber and that I might leave her if she got even fatter. But I told her that I loved her and her belly blubber and that I would her even she gained more weight. She couldn‘t quite believe me because it was unimaginable to her. She gained another 10 kg/22 pounds in two months and by then she had developed a double belly. I could watched and touched it all day long. She felt awkward but I was absolutely blown away! This was just the beginning.


----------



## breal

Yeah, I am going to have to say Anna Nicole Smith. As a black guy that likes fat white girls, this amazon beauty was a goddess to me as a teenager and I stuck a lot of magazines together exploring her body. She's still one of the most delightful BBW's. Delta Burke too. I had the hots for her as well.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

I definitely had a crush on Jorge Garcia in 'Lost'. Not sure if this really was the very first crush on a plus size guy but the one I remember the most.


----------



## AmyJo1976

He was really sexy!   And sill is!


----------



## squeezablysoft

NewJoe said:


> Interesting, AmyJo1976! I wonder how many FAs come to the attraction later in life, and how many of us have always been admirers.
> 
> Thinking back to my childhood, my first erotic feelings occurred while I was in early grade school. I remember them vividly: I was lusting after a couple of reproductions of 19th century paintings that showed very curvy women in provocative poses. The one that got me most aroused was a woman reclining in a chair, with huge, thick thighs. At the time I had no idea what I was feeling, but I sure know now.
> 
> When I did hit puberty and really started noticing girls, it was always the heavier ones that drew my eye. I especially loved the BBWs (or it it BBGs at that age?) who were confident to wear short skirts and dresses. One BBW in high school loved to wear very short and very tight skirts. I never dated her, but sure wanted to. My high school sweetheart, an SSBBW, eventually wore short skirts, but never in public. She was even kind enough to get a bikini that she modeled privately. I fell in love with her the moment she walked into my physics class at the start of a new year.
> 
> I'm curious as to how others came to the attraction later in life.



Yeah, when a BBW/BHM is sexy and they know it and rock it with confidence, that adds a whole nother level of hotness!


----------



## squeezablysoft

FattyChaser_Kr said:


> When I first saw her, she was a 150 pound cutie with glasses.


That's me lol!


----------



## squeezablysoft

Colonial Warrior said:


> I have always considered the Rossie and Dan couple as one of my dreams of love. What I want to be with a beloved SSBBW wife!



Yup, #CoupleGoals.


----------



## TheShannan

ChumLee from Pawn Stars was a crush of mine!!


----------



## extra_m13

a lady in high school... she had it all but a pretty face if you ask me. still have her on facebook, married with one child, she did gain some but not ssbbw status. always nice to see her thou, i can see she is a foodee so we can still see her get a bit bigger i guess.


----------



## jello4me

High school music teacher - fattened belly, thick thighs, big soft bootie, double chin, pretty face, first job out of college.


----------



## Isabel

I always felt fascinated by the fat women on weight loss shows, but the first plus size woman I felt consciously attracted to was Jamie Zella. I was looking at body positivity posts because I was feeling insecure about my own body, and then suddenly I stumbled upon pics of her. I would say she was my FA awakening 

Here's her Instagram if anyone wants to check her out:








Jamie (@jamie_zella) • Instagram photos and videos


152K Followers, 1,053 Following, 439 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jamie (@jamie_zella)




www.instagram.com


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Wendie Jo Sperber from Bosom Buddies and Back to the Future. Always sorta played nerdy girls, but super hot when they allowed her to be. She has sadly passed.


----------



## RVGleason

FuriousGeorge said:


> Wendie Jo Sperber from Bosom Buddies and Back to the Future. Always sorta played nerdy girls, but super hot when they allowed her to be. She has sadly passed.



Wendie Jo Sperber is great in this scene from the movie _1941_.


----------



## bdiazz

None. I am looking for that special one, but so far, it not working.


----------



## liveourdream

Gloria Spencer a 700 lb gospel singer. I always loved em BIIIIIIG


----------



## Van

liveourdream said:


> Gloria Spencer a 700 lb gospel singer. I always loved em BIIIIIIG


I think that I remember seeing her in the Guiness book of records when I was a kid.


----------



## Joker

She is a member here so I will let her talk.  In truth it was a classmate in 3rd grade.


----------



## Joker

liveourdream said:


> Gloria Spencer a 700 lb gospel singer. I always loved em BIIIIIIG


----------



## Tha66eus

A girl that I went to middle school and high school with. I never said, anything because, my friends weren't my friends. I tried to Google her but, she just doesn't come up. As far as the internet goes Goddess Patty when she was in Jackass. I followed her forever. I heard she died. Sad.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Celebrity first crush: As Aretha Franklin grew and grew and grew, so did my crush...! I wanted to feast on that huge body and those glorious, beautiful rolls hanging off her arms. I LOVED her big, chubby face and double chin, and her lips. I loved how the shoulder straps of her outfit dug into the soft flesh on her shoulders. I imagined holding her and cuddling her and more. I had read that she had been difficult - a Diva, you know - and I imagined I would tame this big, beautiful tigress, feed her ice cream, and love her.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

littlefairywren said:


> It would have to be John Goodman. When Rosanne hit our shores I got myself a wee crush on "Dan Connor" and even more so when they gave him that beard!
> 
> View attachment 138308


YEAH! I'm straight but JG had a hell of a belly, and what a handsome, talented man., as well as very, very funny in "Raising Arizona" and "The Big Lebowski." I especially admired his moobs in TBL.


----------



## Frankhw

Nell Carter


----------



## ssbbwadmierlover43

my first was teiglor old stuff had a big crush on here


----------



## GabrielRamirez

Brie Brown. When I saw some facesitting videos she did, I was hooked


----------



## liveourdream

Yeah I met her fairly recently. Kind of skinny not well and doesn't like to talk about past.


----------



## svenm2112

Mama from what's happening


----------



## Curvy Mary

Delta Burke or Miss Piggy - they’re both FABULOUS


----------



## Layers

My first fat crush... God I don't even know... 

Well it's complicated really since I've been fascinated by fat people before I could even remember but would you consider that to be a 'crush' at say 4/5 years of age? In my opinion I'd say no but I guess I'll talk about it anyway:

My Dad had this friend who once stayed round (assuming he had a fight with his wife or something. Not that this has any relevance to what I'm saying but yeah) on our sofa.

I remember him fairly vividly. He was bald, at least middle aged or possibly older and as what shouldn't come as a surprise he was indeed fairly fat. 

I guess you could say he was in a bad way. I remember him kind of half sitting, half laying there and having his massive round fat hairy belly sticking out. He looked so drained and exhausted breathing very heavily his belly going in and out, I think it was sweaty too. I'd never seen anything like it and was not in a any way disgusted, I was only curious. 

Instead of leaving the room traumatised like I suppose most little kids (especially girls) would I just stood and stared, then I remember etching closer to him. I was basically just harassing the poor guy. I remember asking him question after question and one of my (I guess kind of rude) questions was why his belly was so hairy lol

I think he was there for maybe 2 days. I remember I kept trying to clamber on this bloke getting as near as possible, I think because I wanted to sit on his lap. He kept telling me to go away lol 

I just couldn't believe how big and hairy he was, especially compared to me. I remember sitting next to him and asking if he'll read me a story - he declined saying he can't cause he doesn't have his glasses. He just wanted to rest ffs! 

I never saw him again after that...


----------



## Dromond

Mama Cass was my first BBW celebrity crush, though I was too young to make the connection that I liked all large ladies. The first crush I acted on was my second girlfriend. I've not looked back since.


----------



## Angelette

A chubby ginger I used to be childhood friends with in elementary. We met again in highschool (he gained extra pounds) and started dating for 5 years. Unfortunately, he couldn't stand my overprotective dad and he wanted to split up. Fortunately we are still good friends and I often see him working at the grocery store.


----------

